# AZ group outing to Jay?



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2013)

Nick you should organize this
*Spring Deals for Groups*

Groups as small as 15 people can get 1-day lift tickets for $27 for Adults (19+) and $20 for Juniors [6-18]. If you want to Ski + Splash, combo tickets are available for $32 for Adults (19+) and $25 for Juniors [6-18]. Valid April 1, 2013 through closing.


*DETAILS*

For either deal you need to know the following:


Must be a group of at least 15 people
All lift tickets/waterpark passes must be used on the same day
May not be combined with any other offer or special
Requires a single payment for the group purchase
Valid April 1, 2013 through the end of the 2012+13 Ski and Ride season
Contact Group Sales at (802) 988-2765 or groups@jaypeakresort.com for all group bookings and inquiries.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 2, 2013)

This could be my way to ski Jay finally and meet some more A zoners.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm probably going to be up at Jay Peak the weekend of April 13-14 anyways. It would nice to meet some AZ'rs.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2013)

Saw that earlier .... I'd like to set something up for next year hopefully they continue that PS didn't read the fine print


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2013)

Crap neveind saw its just this year


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 2, 2013)

Nick said:


> Saw that earlier .... I'd like to set something up for next year hopefully they continue that PS didn't read the fine print



That would be awesome, maybe Bush trip in January and Jay in late February.


----------

